# i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!



## gorgel (5. Februar 2009)

*i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen neuen PC gekauft, d.h. dessen Einzelteile und ihn gestern zusammengebaut. Aus folgenden Teilen besteht der PC:
Chieftec-Gehäuse,
BeQuiet 500 Watt Netzteil,
Gigabyte EX58-UD5 Mainboard,
3x2 GB A-Data 1333Mhz DDR3 Ram,
Intel i7 920 Prozessor,
Palit 4870 1GB Grafikkarte,
LG DVD-Brenner,
Samsung HJ501 (oder so) Festplatte.

Alles wunderbar verkabelt (Mainboard hat jeweils 2 Anschlüsse vom Netzteil, genau wie die Grafikkarte, Festplatte hat Strom, DVD-Brenner auch, beide per SATA an den blauen (!) Sata-Anschlüssen auf dem Mainboard befestigt).

Beim ersten Start allerdings Ernüchterung: Die Lüfter laufen 5-10 Sekunden und der PC piept häufig schnell hintereinander und startet letztendlich neu. Fehlercode entweder 69 oder 6F auf dem Mainboard abzulesen.
Interessanterweise soll das irgendwas mit IDE zu tun haben laut Mainboard.

Nachdem ich es mit nur einem Ram-Riegel und ohne Festplatte und Laufwerk versucht habe zu starten, piept das Board kürzer, startet aber immernoch nicht. Fehlercode in diesem Zustand war glaube ich 75 (welcher nicht im Handbuch vermerkt ist!).
Das Display zeigt weiter an, dass nach einem Anschluss gesucht wird...



Weiß jemand was zu tun ist? Ich habe gehört, es kann je nach BIOS-Version Inkompatibilitäten zu den i7-Prozzis geben - aber wo kriege ich jetzt einen anderen i7 her zum Testen?

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

MfG
gorgel


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Vielleicht ist das NEtzteil zu schwach ?


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Entweder das Netzteil ist zu schwach oder die Grafikkarte ist defekt, hast du schon einmal versucht das System mit einer anderen Grafikkarte zu starten?


----------



## gorgel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Ich habe versucht, den PC ohne Graka zu starten. Bringt auch nichts!

Netzteil zu schwach wäre natürlich super - wäre zumindest die einfachste Lösung. Aber meint ihr echt, 500 Watt reichen nicht um den kleinsten i7 mit ner 4870 und DDR3-Speicher zu starten? Vorallem ohne jegliche Anforderung - ist ja noch kein OS drauf, soll ja einfach erstmal nur starten...


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Ruf doch mal bei der Gigabyte Hotline an, vielleicht können die dir helfen wen du denen die genauen Fehlercodes nennst, vielleicht ist das Board auch defekt:

GIGABYTE


----------



## RikuXan (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

RAM im richtigen Slot?

MfG RikuXan


----------



## gorgel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

RAM habe ich alles mögliche ausprobiert, es gibt je 3 blaue und 3 weiße Slots. Zuerst waren alle in den 3 blauen Slots, dann alle in den 3 weißen, dann, als ich nur noch einen verwendet habe, habe ich zwischen den weißen hin- und hergewechselt, also im ersten Channel.
Half alles nichts...

Dann werde ich morgen mal bei der Hotline anrufen, heute schaffe ich das nicht mehr. Danke für den Link!

P.S.: Kann es sein, dass der RAM gar nicht funktioniert mit dem Board - er wird zumindest nicht aufgelistet als unterstützer RAM (ADATA 1333Mhz).


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Wäre auch möglich, dann bestell doch mal das 6 GB Kingston DDR3 1066MHz-Kit das ich habe, das läuft auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme. Und wenn es mit dem Kingston-Speicher läuft schickst du die anderen Module wieder zurück


----------



## RikuXan (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Q: What do the beeps emitted during the POST mean?
A: The following Award BIOS beep code descriptions may help you identify possible computer problems.
(For reference only.)
1 short: System boots successfully
2 short: CMOS setting error
1 long, 1 short: Memory or motherboard error
1 long, 2 short: Monitor or graphics card error
1 long, 3 short: Keyboard error
1 long, 9 short: BIOS ROM error
Continuous long beeps: Graphics card not inserted properly
Continuous short beeps: Power error

Sieht nach Power Error aus ( is ausm UD5 Handbuch )

MfG RikuXan

Edit:
69h : Turn on L2 cache
6Fh : 1. Initialize floppy controller , 2. Set up floppy related fields in 40:hardware
75h : Detect & install all IDE devices: HDD, LS120, ZIP, CDROM...

Ausm englischen Handbuch, ka was die hs bedeuten sollen, aber du sagtest ja schon was von IDE?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Probier mal anderen Speicher und ein anderes NT.


----------



## gorgel (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Nachdem ich gestern ein anderes Netzteil probiert habe (Seasonic 500 Watt), und das auch nichts gebracht hat, habe ich (weil es das einzige andere Teil ist, was noch auf mein Mainboard passt) die Grafikkarte eines Kollegen (Club3d X1800XT) verwendet und siehe da: der PC läuft!

Scheint also entweder wirklich zu wenig Strom für die 4870+i7 zu sein, oder die Grafikkarte hat einen weg...

Werde heute versuchen, ein stärkeres Netzteil zu bekommen und weiter berichten. Danke bisher für die Hilfe!


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Ich find im PC könnte eine Karte sein die anzeigt wie viel was an Strom zieht und ob das reicht usw..


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Auf der HD4870 im Referenzdesign gibt es vier LEDs die das anzeigen können.


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Oh man warum weiß ich sowas immer nicht, gibt es das auch bei einer GTX 280 ?


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Bei der GTX 280 gibt es eine kleine LED hinten in der Slotblende, die entweder grün oder rot leuchtet.


----------



## gorgel (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Soooo... was soll ich sagen? Das Problem ist gelöst 

Und zwar lag es an folgender lustiger Begebenheit:
Die Palit-Graka hat einen mechanischen Schalter, der zwischen dem Normal- und Turbomode herschaltet. Dieser Schalter war aber, wie ich beim Einpacken zum Zurücksenden der Graka bemerkte, nicht ganz eingerastet, d.h. der Schalter stand zwischen beiden Zuständen.

Schalter auf Turbo gestellt, PC angemacht, läuft!

Freu mich wie Sau, endlich einen neuen PC nach meinem Athlon XP 3000+ und 1GB Ram 

Also danke für eure Hilfe - einen Zusatz: Die Palit 4870 hat gar keine LEDs.

MfG
gorgel


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Oh man, stell dir mal vor du hättest alles eingeschickt  


Aber dass die Palit HD4870 solch einen Schalter hat, habe ich auch nicht gewußt, eigentlich ziemlich ärgerlich das Ganze


----------



## gorgel (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Ja, aber jetzt läuft das System ja. Da hält sich der Ärger in Grenzen


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Und sonst bist du jetzt auch zufrieden mit dem Board ja?

PS: ich würde den Turbo-Mode im Bios für den Core i7 abschalten


----------



## gorgel (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Ja bin schon zufrieden. Naja was soll ich auch erwartet haben? Habe ein paar Spezifikationen meines alten PCs gepostet, dann weiß man ja, dass es ein Einstieg in eine anderen Welt ist 

Reine Neugier: warum soll ich den Turbo Mode ausschalten? Hast du sonst noch Tipps zum BIOS? Soviele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten habe ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## gorgel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

@ Dr. Cox: Du hast mich schon neugierig gemacht mit deinem letzten Post. Wäre sehr nett wenn du meine Frage noch beantworten könntest. 

MfG
gorgel


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Also der Turbomode ist im Prinzip nur eine "Marketinggeschichte". Laut PCGH kostet der Turbomode sogar Leistung, außerdem wird die Spannung für den extrem lächerlich Mehrtakt von 133/266MHz extrem angehoben, was dazu führt dass der Core i7 im Verhältnis zur gebotenen Leistung viel zu viel Strom verbraucht. Auch die Abwärme steigt unzulässig stark an. PCGH bencht unbrigens den Core i7 immer ohne Torbomode. Ich behaupte jetzt sogar mal dass die schlechten Computerbase-Benchmarks des Core i7 durch den Torbomode zustande kamen


----------



## gorgel (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Super, wieder was gelernt. Muss mich hier mal öfter beteiligen - scheint ne schöne Basis für Computerhardware zu sein 

Danke für den Tipp - werde ich direkt mal umsetzen!


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Keine Ursache, wenn du wieder eine Frage haben solltest, einfach melden


----------



## JamDeluxe (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Gigabyte EX58-UD5 läuft nicht!*

Ich komm dann auchma mit meinem Problem zu euch.

Undzar: Ich hab nun schon seit Weihnachten meinen i7, war bis jetzt auch recht zufrieden bis auf einige Macken am Anfang.
Nunja, seit heute morgen geht er nichtmehr!

Erst kam der Fehler "Searching for BOOT image on Hard Drive". Hat sich nach ner Zeit irgendwie von selbst gelöst...
Dann wurde der Prozessor und der Ram zusätzlich noch extrem heiß, so das man sich richtig die Finger daran verbrennt. Neue Paste hat das leider auch nicht geholfen.

Naja, jetzt bekomme ich einfach kein Bild mehr und ich weis nicht woran das liegen kann... Der PC wird auch nach wie vor noch sehr heiß, aber ich denke das kann ich dann im BIOS durch anheben der Umdrehungen beheben.

Achso, das MB zeigt noch den Fehlercode 69 an aus dem werde ich aber nicht schlau...

System:
Intel Core i7-920
Gigabyte EX 58-UD5
EVGA GeForce e-9800GT
600W Netzteil NitroX
320GB Festplatte von Samsung

Ich werde gleich mal die Grafikkarte von meinem Dad ausprobieren ob es nicht daran liegt.

Ich´bitte euch dringend um Hilfe!

Mfg
Jam


----------

